# Uruapan, Morelia safety



## Redsky33 (Jan 22, 2018)

I want to visit Uruapan and Morelia. I will be traveling by bus from Mexico city. I know basic Spanish and will be traveling in daytime only. 
How is safety around those two cities when taking usual precautions and keeping low profile? Since this is Michoacan i like to gather info on current situation. I want to stay in rented room or apartment and hotels for few months to determine if this area of Mexico would fit as permanent location for me.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

For me, safety is a matter of probability as opposed to possibility. Is it possible that one could run into some trouble in either of those cities (and many others)? Yes, of course. Is it a probability? I think not. You sound like one who will be 'aware' (not driving at night, keeping a low profile). 

I was briefly in Morelia last Fall and heard of nothing out of the ordinary. I think that you will be fine in both places for your reconnoiter. Don't miss Patzcuaro also. 

Enjoy.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cartels do not seem to have any interest in foreigners , so safety is just a question of not being at the wrong place at the wrong time. I have been to these cities many times and I am going there in the 15th of february , I am not afraid of going there but I know that you can always be caught in a cross fire somewhere in Mexico, the chances are low but it is a possiblity. It is a choice do what you want to do or live in a safe place somewhere and never see anything, If you go around Nueva Italia and Apatzingan you will quickly figure out that something is off meanwhile in Uruapan everything seems very normal.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have visited Uruapan several times, and always enjoyed it; especially the national parks. There are very economical hotels right on the main square in centro, and excellent colectivo servies available there as well. We always stayed at the Nuevo Hotel Alameda, Av. 5 de Febrero 11, Centro, 60000 Uruapan, Phone: +52 452 523 4100, which is just off the square. Basic, no restaurant, very clean and nice people running it. There are lots of nearby restaurants; some in the more expensive hotels too, as well as on the side streets.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

There is a Yahoo Group named *Michoacan_net* with nearly 1,500 members, the majority of whom actually live in the Morelia/Patzcuaro/Uruapan corridor.

I suggest you search for and join this Group on Yahoo and post your questions there. You'll get much more reliable, "on-the-ground" answers from those folks.

HTH (Hope This Helps),

K.H.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well so far no one died from that forum from cartel activity. I have a friend who lives in Ziruahen and she does not seem to feel insecure either. Once thing she does not do it go to the tierra caliente and I do not do that either anymore either. She only goes with a group when she goes and she does go to Uruapan.


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I traveled as a solo/female with my dog there in November & camped in several of the parks and had NO problems. The Michoacan coast is my FAVORITE place. I spent 3 months in states that are listed as "dangerous" on the U.S. propaganda sites and had NO problems anywhere. So take those travel warnings with a grain of salt.


----------

